# 2 weeks in Vegas



## travel maniac (Jan 6, 2016)

We'll be in Vegas for 2 weeks in early February. We're staying at HGVC (Boulevard) first week and HGVC Paradise during the second week (both 2 bdrms booked through RCI). We will rent a car for a few days during the second week.

We'll be 2 couples, 4 adults. Any ideas for activities, special deals, modes of transportation etc is greatly appreciated. We're not into gambling - love hiking. Planning to walk the strips several times, go to Red Canyon and to the outlet mall.

Both women are vegan so any info on vegan or vegetarian restaurants is appreciated as well!

Thanks.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 6, 2016)

travel maniac said:


> We'll be in Vegas for 2 weeks in early February. We're staying at HGVC (Boulevard) first week and HGVC Paradise during the second week (both 2 bdrms booked through RCI). We will rent a car for a few days during the second week.
> 
> We'll be 2 couples, 4 adults. Any ideas for activities, special deals, modes of transportation etc is greatly appreciated. We're not into gambling - love hiking. Planning to walk the strips several times, go to Red Canyon and to the outlet mall.
> 
> ...



I would say definitely rent a car during your week in Paradise, preferably both weeks.  You could get around the Strip and downtown from Boulevard using the bus (or long walks), maybe a cab to the outlet mall(s) if you are so inclined, but a car is essential to get to Red Rock.  I would also recommend heading out to Valley of Fire for hiking/scenery.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 6, 2016)

Two(2)  suggestions The Hoover Dam and the Grand Canyon are must things to do.


----------



## presley (Jan 6, 2016)

The Mob Museum is downtown and that was very good. It did take 3 hours to get through the whole thing and we skipped over some stuff. It gives you a good history of Vegas. 

You can get discounted show tickets here:
http://www.travelvegas.com/shows/


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2016)

I think the Grand Canyon is too far for a day trip.  Since you have 2 weeks, consider an over-night trip.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I think the Grand Canyon is too far for a day trip.  Since you have 2 weeks, consider an over-night trip.



Agree.  There are some motels right at the Grand Canyon, and Wyndham has a TS in Flagstaff which might be available in Endless Vacations for a night during that time period.  

Do consider that it can be really cold at GC in February and there is nothing there to break the wind.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 6, 2016)

Check out Tix4tonite for about half off shows.
(Coke bottle Building near Planet Hollywood.)

They will be 2nd tier shows and less-----don't expect to find those deals for 1st tier performers like Celine Dion, etc.


----------



## silentg (Jan 6, 2016)

Go see The Beatles Love!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 6, 2016)

If you like hikes, consider hiking at
1.  Valley of Fire State Park
2.  Redrock Canyon
3.  Mount Charleston.  

All are easy drives and beautiful scenery.

In October we saw Jersey Boys.  When we compared the price of tickets from Tix4tonight with ticket master, the price was about $30 less for two tickets.  But with ticket master we got row 2 center (10 feet from stage) versus being about 15 rows back.  We were happier having the front row seats.  If you like that nostalgic music (Cherie, Big Girls don't cry, Walk like a man, etc.), you'll love the show.  Very well done.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes to Valley of Fire & Red Rock, and Death Valley could be an overnight.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 7, 2016)

For hiking, Red Rock is great. But you may also want to look at the trail maps for Henderson and Lake Mead as well. Valley of Fire is great too. You may also enjoy MT Charleston. 

If you like bird watching check out the Wetlands, Henderson bird preserve, and Duck Creek area (all next to each other). 

Here's a good resource
http://www.birdandhike.com/Hike/_Hike_index.htm



travel maniac said:


> Both women are vegan so any info on vegan or vegetarian restaurants is appreciated as well!
> 
> 
> 
> .




Check out 
Http://www.vegasveg.org/food.html

Good options IMHO are: 
VegeNation
Violettes Vegan
Any restaurant at Wynn or Encore (they all have vegan options)
Mint
Komol
Red Velvet Cafe
Lyfe Kitchen


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 7, 2016)

Btw there are two outlet malls in Vegas, one is north and one is south. The north one is newer, more upscale. It's also nearby the Smith Center if youre interested in a broadway show or ballet etc 

If you want to see the Grand Canyon in just one day then a helicopter or bus tour would be the best way. It's about 5-6 hour drive each way.


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

We have been to Grand Canyon in the past so won't be going there. I need to research all other suggestions.

We're fine with walking but are there any deals on multiple day passes for public transport, especially from where we are staying?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 8, 2016)

You should rent a car. No ifs, ands, or buts. If you want to walk during the daytime, and are alert, OK. At night, not so much.

To walk from HGVC Paradise to The Strip you have to go through a somewhat sketchy area, or at least an area which you will be pretty much the only people walking at night. That makes you a target, if anybody is interested. I'm Street Smart, and I wouldn't do it. You *could* take the Monorail, but I bet you'd be kidding yourself it you think you would. It is a small walk from the timeshare, and a larger one from the casinos. Much larger from anything on the West side of The Strip. And you'd have to wait for it outside, in the cold.

Now you really don't need a car from HGVC on the Boulevard, if you are willing to wait for The Deuce. Many times the buses are standing room only, or jammed past capacity, but if they are, there is usually another one (or two) on its tail, so just wait. They aren't scheduled that way, but a jammed bus ends up getting late and the "train" happens.

Passes, well like you, I didn't know. But I went to Uncle Google and found the info easily. 

Parking is free almost everywhere, except at The Coke Bottle and some places downtown. Generally valet is free also, although you should tip them $3. That's what locals do nowadays.

You have my opinion, based on what I see and hear. You can take it or not, as you like.

Fern





travel maniac said:


> We're fine with walking but are there any deals on multiple day passes for public transport, especially from where we are staying?
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 8, 2016)

travel maniac said:


> We're fine with walking but are there any deals on multiple day passes for public transport, especially from where we are staying?


If you trust Lyft of Uber and you haven't used them then you can get a few free rides as a new user. My nephew just came to town over the holidays and he got 5 free rides from Lyft. It worked out great for him so that between Lyft and friends he didn't need a car or bus at all. 

Fern already posted but here's the link for bus passes: http://www.rtcsnv.com/transit/fare-information/
Here's my opinion about the bus... it's fine any time except Summer. In the Summer it's just dreadful to wait for the bus in the heat. People actually die! They have warnings at the bus stops telling people not to come out to the bus stop too early and to go inside if the bus is late. It's cold in February so you should be fine.


----------



## derb (Jan 8, 2016)

For me the biggest unknown attraction in vegas is the Clark county
Museum.  I won't spoil the surprises you will find there, but I will
Refund your admission if your disappointed.  Admission is 2dollars, 1dollar 
For seniors.  Don't be surprised to see Matt from pawn stars there.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 8, 2016)

We used our lock off at Grand Chateau in July.  Did a lot of stuff; check out the review in the Marketplace.  There are a few good Kosher middle eastern restaurants in Vegas that will fit the bill for the vegan/vegetarians.  I know one is in that well known restaurant coupon website (not the one with the g).  There is also the lion habitat which is really cool.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 8, 2016)

LYON is vegetarian? Who knew?

Fern



classiclincoln said:


> We used our lock off at Grand Chateau in July.  Did a lot of stuff; check out the review in the Marketplace.  There are a few good Kosher middle eastern restaurants in Vegas that will fit the bill for the vegan/vegetarians.  I know one is in that well known restaurant coupon website (not the one with the g).  There is also the lion habitat which is really cool.


----------



## skimble (Jan 9, 2016)

I just got back from Vegas.  
1.  Ellis Island is off Koval (parallel to Vegas Blvd.)  They still have great deals on food, and they microbrew their own beer.  Sign up for their club card, gamble $5 and you get a bunch of rewards.  
2.  Get on Ebay and see what deals you can pull for shows.  There's a company that liquidates tix.
3.  The Grand Canyon is an excessively long day trip, but if you're up for the 4 hour drive, take the 3.5 hour drive to Red Rock Canyon National Park in Utah.  
4.  Go on Youtube and search "things to do in Vegas." This will give you FAR more  of the generalized info.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 11, 2016)

Agree with all of the above, but most of all, rent a car for the entire stay. It will save you money and time. 

Get reviews on Yelp if you want to know about a show. 

Circus Circus has a Ticket4tonight booth that stays pretty empty with short or no lines. You can walk there from HGVC.


----------



## tompalm (Jan 11, 2016)

Here is the website for cheap tickets. You can call and reserve on the phone and pick them up later to save time. 

http://www.tix4tonight.com


----------



## Go2Hal (Jan 18, 2016)

tompalm said:


> Here is the website for cheap tickets. You can call and reserve on the phone and pick them up later to save time.
> 
> http://www.tix4tonight.com



also try www.vegas4locals.com


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 20, 2016)

Maybe a day trip to lions would be something to consider.


----------



## bastroum (Jan 20, 2016)

Two weeks is a long time in Las Vegas!


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 20, 2016)

I second the drive to Mt. Charleston--a completely different terrain--from the desert to the mountains.  It is possible to take one route to and another route back.  There is a nice lodge/restaurant at the top where you can have lunch.  We try to make this trip every time we are in LV.  Last time we were there, it was lightly snowing--beautiful.


----------



## Paumavista (Jan 21, 2016)

*Zion and Bryce National Parks*

You could do Zion (3 hrs) in a day trip and Bryce (4.5 hrs) would be a good over night away from Las Vegas.


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 31, 2016)

Once again, thanks for your suggestions everyone.

We are in Vegas, unfortunately our friends can't make it due to an emergency. I'm sure, we'll still have fun!


----------



## travel maniac (Feb 12, 2016)

We're headed home tomorrow. Enjoyed the two weeks. Here's a quick summary:

Spent the first week walking (a lot) on the strip and thoroughly enjoyed it! We took the "Duece" a few days. Other days it was a long walk from the Hilton. Most hotels had beautiful decorations to celebrate the Chinese new year. Rented a car (through Costco website) for the first two days only - pick-up @ airport and drop off on the strip - rental cost US$28 (no drop off fee)! It helped us get to the hotel and get the groceries for the first week.

Second week we rented a car (Costco website) for the whole week - ~US$180/week. Went to Red Rock Canyon one day, Mt Charleston one day and Valley of fire one day. This week we had much better weather so hiking was great! Drove to Boulder city for half a day. Went to Freemont street a few nights as well.

We didn't really go to any shows (can't help but convert into C$ and shudder at the prices!) - other than the free ones on the strip (Bellagio fountains, Mirage volcano and a few Circus Circus acts). We made many meals in our room. When we were out, we ate mainly at Chipotle and Pei-Wei with a few  meals at food courts.

All in all a great vacation. Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------

